# A little finish...



## FarmChix (Mar 3, 2013)

I blogged about this little quilt. I call it the 100 block quilt. It is only 30" square. Hubs had surgery last week, so I finished binding it while I was in the waiting room. Thank heavens I did, because I certainly wouldn't have had time after he got home! (I have given birth to things larger than his little cyst--told him he needs to suck it up!) ROFL

Pardon my little wooden bowl. It is supposed to be filled with pinecones, acorns, etc., but I have been taking care of my Dad and the Hubs.

Now, I need to go do some frog-stitching. :hair


----------



## limey (Sep 1, 2004)

That's just beautiful. I would have gone blind sewing all those tiny pieces!

Limey


----------



## HorseMom (Jul 31, 2005)

Love it, the colors are perfect!
Heidi


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

What a work of art.

You did very beautifully.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Vey nice!!


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Lovely. When you get tired of it on the table, hang it on the wall.


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

Really nice. And I like the quilting as well -- adds a flourish to the piece.


----------

